# The Postman



## sasha1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Postman is retiring & on his last round, he gets a bottle from one house, cigars from the next, the third house Mrs Jones is waiting in her nightdress!
She drags him upstairs makes mad passionate love to him, then brings him down for a huge fry up.
The postman see's a fiver under his cup & asks "Whats this?."
Woman explains, ''We were talking about what to get you & my husband said F*** him, give him a fiver!. The breakfast was my idea!"


Heidi


----------



## bev (Jul 3, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 3, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Postman is retiring & on his last round, he gets a bottle from one house, cigars from the next, the third house Mrs Jones is waiting in her nightdress!
> She drags him upstairs makes mad passionate love to him, then brings him down for a huge fry up.
> The postman see's a fiver under his cup & asks "Whats this?."
> Woman explains, ''We were talking about what to get you & my husband said F*** him, give him a fiver!. The breakfast was my idea!"
> ...



hahaha funny !!!!  but SHHHHHH Steffs hubby is a posty


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2009)

pmslllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Einstein (Jul 3, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahaha funny !!!! but SHHHHHH Steffs hubby is a posty


 
Ooops, now we know what he posts


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 3, 2009)

steff09 said:


> pmslllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll



OOoops you caught me steff !!!


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2009)

lolol i saw it and looked str8 away


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 4, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lolol i saw it and looked str8 away



hahahah good and as long as he let you keep the fiver lol eh ?


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> hahahah good and as long as he let you keep the fiver lol eh ?



ohh yes of course hehhehehe


----------

